# Njoa A Must Read For All Nj Sportsman



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

New Jersey Outdoor Alliance “30 Something” Program. 

You can help ensure the future of hunting, angling, and trapping by participating in our “30 Something” program. 

It is as simple as this: 

Refer “30 something” people to our website, have them print off our donation form, and donate “30 something” dollars. We all have friends and family who are hunters, anglers, trappers, or simply conservation-minded. Give them a call, send them a link to our website, or mail them a donation form. 

Our participation in “30 Something” may well be the best thing we can do to ensure the future of hunting, fishing, and trapping in NJ - ignoring it may well be the last thing we do if Assemblyman Panter and Senator Karcher (sponsors of bills A-3275 and S-2041) have their way. 

Ensuring that we keep our outdoor heritage may be as easy as contacting “30 something” people. A very small effort for such a very big matter. 

http://www.njoutdooralliance.org 

Thanks 
Ant 
Chairman, NJOA


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

THIS IS ANOTHER POST EXPLAINING WHAT THEIR ABOUT


I would briefly like to emphasize something for the sake of all hunters, freshwater anglers, and trappers: 

Bills A-3275 and S-2041 WILL TAKE AWAY YOUR ABILITY TO HUNT, FRESHWATER FISH, AND TRAP IN NJ. It is that simple. These bills have been introducd by legislators who are anti hunters, vegetarians, and who have the backing of the anti hunting community. One bill has already passed through an assembly committee. 

If we do not fight this fight - YOU, YOUR CHILDREN, AND THEIR PRODIGY MAY NEVER HAVE THE CHANCE TO HUNT, FISH, OR TRAP IN NJ. 

That is what is on the line. My statements are not for dramatic purposes, I am not "crying wolf" - the information here is factual. 

Contribute whatever you can afford, don't be intimidated by the $30.00 request. A $30.00 donation comes to 8 cents a day. Only you an decide the worth of ensuring your ability to hunt, fish, and trap. But placing no value on it only justifies the anti hunter's claim it has no value - and emboldens politicians to take it away. 

Thanks 
Ant 
http://www.njoutdooralliance.org


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Posted: Thu Aug 30, 2007 4:42 pm Post subject: Radio Interview 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You folks in south jersey can hear a radio interview this Saturday about New Jersey Outdoor Alliance on 1450am, Racks & Fins with Tom P. It will air between 9:00 - 10:00am 

Everyone with a computer and internet connection can also listen to it by going to: http://www.1450espn.com/home.php and clicking on the "Racks & Fins listen live" banner button. 

You'll here about bills A-3275 and S-2041 and some interesting political commentary. 

I hope you can take some time to turn-on, tune-in, and get motivated to TURN-OUT IN NOVEMBER. 

Ant 
http://www.njoutdooralliance.org


----------

